# Where to get Lasik



## xxxxxxxxmoshimoshi80 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi, I recently moved to Thailand and is quite fed up with my contact lens. I would like to do an eye surgery, namely LASIK, to correct my vision. 

Does anyone know any reputable places in Thailand? I see many websites but I would feel more comfortable with some referrals from people who actually has had it done here. Afterall, its my eyes. 

Thank you!


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Are you in Bangkok? The bumrungrad hospital is very respected worldwide and does LASIK too (no experience myself) Bangkok Hospital - Bangkok Eye Center


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Found this as a price guide:


1 Thailand 
2 US
3 UK 
4 Japan 

Pre-LASIK examination
1 $40
2 $150
3 $180
4 $100

LASIK for 2 eyes (average)
1 $1,850
2 $2,800
3 $3,500
4 $2,500

Intra-ocular lens (per eye)
1 $2,250
2 $5,000
3 $6,000
4 $4,000

Cataract surgery (per eye)
1 $1,100
2 $2,500
3 $3,500
4 $2,500

No idea how accurate it is though.


----------



## xxxxxxxxmoshimoshi80 (Jan 21, 2010)

*oooooo*

nice~ thank you for the quick look out!


----------

